# d2g problem with sms CDMA



## krost (Jan 17, 2014)

my phone is a problem if the phone in download mode CDMA or without SIM card is not sent or you can get sms and if Global load mode or switch to this mode is sms come and go. can someone know how to solve it. Intertelekom operator (Ukraine). I apologize for my English.


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

try PMing m.ksy he speaks Ukrainian.


----------

